# comment utiliser itunes sur un disque dur externe au lieu de



## georgelherisson (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous!! cela fait des mois que je récupère des infos sur les nombreux sujets des forums. Aujourd'hui je me lance !!!
je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe de 500 go pour libérer mon G4 de 40go.
J'ai déplacé mes vidéos, mes photos, mes fichiers pdf et enfin ma bibliotheque itunes (15g a elle toute seule).Une fois tout déplacé , j'ai réouvert mes fichiers pour voir si tout était ok sauf qu'itunes s'est réinstallé sur mon mac lorsque je l'ai réouvert.
Existe t-il une astuce pour que cette application reste sur mon disque dur externe?
merci pour vos réponses. cordialement


----------



## twinworld (13 Avril 2010)

démarrer iTunes en pressant la touche "alt". Puis vous choisissez la bibliothèque qui devrait se trouver sur votre disque dur externe.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2010)

ou voir les tutos  de la section dédiée

 appellée etrangement...itunes

table d'orientation des  forums macgeneration


----------



## georgelherisson (13 Avril 2010)

ok merci pour vos réponses, je tente la manip dès que mon disque dur externe voudra bien réapparaitre sur mon bureau. Je vous tiens au courant!!


----------

